# Uinta Lures



## Texscala

Some buddies and I are headed on a back packing trip into the high uintas and hope to stick to the fly rods but we will have spining gear along as well. What lures are most important to have with us?


----------



## Nor-tah

Depends on what species live where you are going. If its brook trout make sure you take natural colored 1/16 ounce marabou jigs and light line. If bows and cuts take shiny lures like spinners, jakes spina-lures, pistol petes. Good luck! Take a camera!


----------



## BerryNut

I have always done well with a #3 croc in a brown trout color, or rainbow does ok. Those fish in the back country are ferocious fighters and seem to hitthe lures. +1 on the jigs. Also a fly and a bubble do good. They are light to pack and dont take up much room. A para adams or royal wolf will do good.


----------



## Riverrat77

Lakes or streams? Streams I've always used gold or silver Mepps spinners and the smaller sizes of plastic minnows. Just because they're high country fish doesn't mean they won't eat anything other than bugs. :wink: Their growing season isn't real long, so they'll pretty much hit what you give em the opportunity to eat. Lakes I've used brown maribou jigs, spinners (tipped with Rainbow powerbait works EXTREMELY well) and I've caught some bows on Kastmasters in silver and blue. Those are nice because you can really wing em a long ways.


----------



## cat_man

No need for any type of bait when backpacking in the Uintas.

For all trout (brookies, rainbows and cutts) fish with any small shiny spinners such as Mepps, Blue Fox, Rooster Tail, etc. in silver, gold, or usually just about any other color as well. This is for streams and for lakes.

For lakes, small black nymphs or just about any dry fly (mosquito patterns best in my opinion) behind a clear bobber filled full of water for nymphs and half-full for dry flies (when using spinning gear instead of a flyrod).

Flycasting can be difficult in some places due to all the trees and bushes and no room to back cast.


----------



## Grandpa D

cat_man said:


> No need for any type of bait when backpacking in the Uintas.
> 
> For all trout (brookies, rainbows and cutts) fish with any small shiny spinners such as Mepps, Blue Fox, Rooster Tail, etc. in silver, gold, or usually just about any other color as well. This is for streams and for lakes.
> 
> For lakes, small black nymphs or just about any dry fly (mosquito patterns best in my opinion) behind a clear bobber filled full of water for nymphs and half-full for dry flies (when using spinning gear instead of a flyrod).
> 
> Flycasting can be difficult in some places due to all the trees and bushes and no room to back cast.


You will also want to have some size 16 Adams dry flies.
Use them with the water bubble and retrieve very, very slowly!
Place the fly about 5' from the bobber.
Have some fly floatant too. Gink is good.


----------



## Artoxx

So when I was 14 or so, I went on a backpacking trip into the high uinta's. During the process of packing everything as small and compact as possible, I took the handle off my spinning reel. I packed a fly rod, and a fly reel and a spinning reel. In those days it was not uncommon for me to use a fly rod with a spinning reel in the interest of less crap to carry.

ANYWAY, I managed to forget to pack the handle of my spinning reel and ended up having to fly fish for three days whether I wanted to or not.

On the second morning, I was feeling pretty ****y about the fact that I had caght more fish myself than the other 5 guys put together and I pulled out the flybox to see just what I could manage to catch fish on.
It was full of three inch streamers, size 8-10 bucktails. dries, wets, nymphs, and BASS POPPERS!

The ten biggest fish caught on that whole trip, were caught by me on those bass poppers. :shock: Not to mention so many other fish I lost track.

I caught a fish on every single cast I made with a popper on. The biggest was over 20 inches and tasted GOOD! :mrgreen: 
I was catching 3 inch brook trout on 3 inch streamers, still not sure how, but they were hooked IN THE MOUTH, and on any number of occasions they hit so fast that I would accidentally let the fly touch the water on the forward cast, NOT ON THE PRESENTATION, 
and ended up flinging fish halfway back to the tents on the backcast. 
So depending on where you go, you can catch some of those fish on ANYTHING.

Experimentation can be more fun than kittens. --\O


----------

